# Best Technical Theatre Book for under $40



## JHWelch (Feb 17, 2010)

I am a member of the National Honor Society at my high school and at the end of senior year each student recieves a book of their choosing. The choices are either from a list or a book for under $40. I was thinking of getting a technical theatre book and I was wondering what the best choice would be.

Most books are over 40 bucks, but I thought "Backstage Handbook" looked like a good choice.

Anyone know of another good choice?

Thanks


----------



## Drmafreek (Feb 17, 2010)

Without doing any research, I would say "Backstage Handbook" is one of the best theatrical books available in the under $40.00 bracket. The amount of information it contains is quite nice, and I still to this day use it as a reference guide for things that I don't do often.

Not only that, some funny little jokes in it as well. But I'll let you find those as you read the book.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 17, 2010)

For under $40? Backstage Handbook every day.


----------

